# What are your favorite genres of manga/anime?



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Which genres do you read and/or watch the most?


----------



## jim11 (May 23, 2011)

Stuff like this:


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

jim11 said:


> Stuff like this:


Accelerando was pretty good :b


----------



## jim11 (May 23, 2011)

mezzoforte said:


> Accelerando was pretty good :b


It's the best.

And I like Great Teacher Onizuka too, should be in a comedy genre.


----------



## Kascheritt (Mar 7, 2012)

Seinen, sci-fi, mystery, drama, action.


----------



## rosecolored (May 13, 2012)

Josei and Seinen. Shoujo and Shounen is good, too.


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

Well.. mezzo.. poll should have genre mix options..:b
I like high school romance comedies with touch of drama the most... yeah Toradora!

Whoa! I need to update this graph... like rly!









It's been ages since I was last on myanimelist.net... =(
---> thats my anime list

Lately I watch "Lovely Complex". Risa Koizumi! 
And yeah.. mahou shoujo genre is epic too! Sailor Moon! Tsukino Usagi is so cute:yes


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

shoujo with historical setting. yuri for manga.


----------



## microbopeep (Apr 28, 2013)

Mahou Shoujo, Shoujo, Action/Adventure, Drama...


----------



## CleverCabbage (Jun 6, 2010)

Romantic comedy, slice-of-life and seinen. I also enjoy horror, mystery and psychological, but not a whole lot of shows I've seen in those genres so far did it very well.


----------



## BTAG (Jun 27, 2013)

Where's Sports? 

My favorite genres are sports, romantic comedies, seinen, slice of life, horror, psychological, mystery, action/adventure, and the occasional ecchi comedy.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

Gore with a bit of romance and comedy. :lol

I greatly dislike slices of life, any moe, yaoi and yuri.


----------



## Tabris (Jul 14, 2013)

The ones with 2D girls in


----------



## Thedood (Nov 27, 2013)

Surprised at the lack of shounen votes.


----------



## EmptyEyes (Aug 25, 2014)

Um, I watched Gundam Wing and Fullmetal Alchemist - so what types do I like?


----------



## BabyBlueGamer (Oct 2, 2012)

Love for genres of anything goes far and I'm on Bleach right now.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

EmptyEyes said:


> Um, I watched Gundam Wing and Fullmetal Alchemist - so what types do I like?


Mecha and action/adventure!


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

Thedood said:


> Surprised at the lack of shounen votes.


my 2 fav animes both happen to be shounen. but i don't really care for the genre as a whole. i think most shounen stuff fall under other genres anyway--action, fantasy, comedy, etc. shrug


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

Gotta say comedy. School Rumble is the greatest anime of all time. Daily Lives of High School Boys is a close second. As with Full Metal Panic! Fumoffu!


----------



## bancho1993 (Aug 28, 2014)

I have to say action and comedy right now



jim11 said:


> It's the best.
> 
> And I like Great Teacher Onizuka too, should be in a comedy genre.


Great Teacher Onizuka is my favorite anime. I would say it falls into both comedy and drama.


----------



## Paragon (Apr 13, 2010)

Dystopian sci-fi, mecha, comedy, romance, action.


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)

whatever i'm drawn to at the time, but i tend towards action/drama/fantasy/scifi/comedy stuff i guess


----------



## SapphicDysphoria (Aug 24, 2014)

I watch & read mostly a mix of horror, psychological, comedy, & yuri.

I like shoujo & shounen pretty equally, but usually prefer shoujo in manga over shoujo in anime.


----------



## lemongrab (May 16, 2014)

I like a lot of different kinds tbh I'm not that picky. But I really like slice-of-life, drama, action, comedy and romance ^_^


----------

